
In Wake of Paris, FCC Seeks Power to Shutter Websites - Kinnard
http://www.insidesources.com/in-wake-of-paris-fcc-seeks-power-to-monitor-shutter-websites/
======
FussyZeus
Sure, give them the power to snoop on and ban Playstation accounts. Facebook
too. Then they'll just use something else. If you want to get information
across the planet securely, you can do it, Internet is just by far the fastest
and easiest. Nothing I've seen executed, since and including 9/11, needed
anything more complex than explosives to pull off, so I don't see how
regulating encryption technology for the 99.99% of legitimate users who aren't
blowing things up is going to solve anything.

------
geogriffin
Yes, it's crucial for our safety for the FCC to hold the power to shutter any
website -- Wheeler knows humanity and the interwebs too well -- because we
have all had that moment: venturing too many clicks deep, we stumbled upon a
geocities troll who took things too far; and finding ourselves entranced by
their extremist ideas surrounded by blink tags and javascript flashing
background colors, turned to ISIS the next day and never looked back.

------
Kinnard
The attacks were heinous and it's horrible that innocent people died, but we
can't let the gruesome nature of the attacks prevent us from putting them into
context—

Nearly four times as many people die per week in the US from automobile
accidents: [http://www.nytimes.com/2004/03/13/opinion/117-deaths-each-
da...](http://www.nytimes.com/2004/03/13/opinion/117-deaths-each-day.html)

These lives matter just as all lives matter, we need to fight automotive death
and all causes of death with the same vigor that we fight terrorism deaths.

We cannot again fall asleep to the pattern of behavior all governments exhibit
in the aftermath of events like this.

Snowden woke us up to that.

~~~
pnt12
Terrorism really lives up to its name, it scares people and makes them act
irrationaly to prevent it at all costs. I blame the media and politicians for
focusing so much on it. Media act like vultures - the amount of time and
specials they dedicate to massacres disgusts me. Many politicians seem to pass
any law that _might_ reduce terrorism, without analysing its costs.

To clarify, I obviously feel sad for the victims of these massacres. But it we
keep trying to prevent them by neglecting every other human basic right, we'll
harm our whole society.

------
BerislavLopac
I heard that the attack was prepared in a flat in Paris, perhaps they should
also ban flats. And cars. And clothes.

